# Cooler weather here in the 916 is cheese season.



## hagisan (Nov 17, 2013)

cheese.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Nov 17, 2013


















amns.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not much beats smoked cheese. What wood are you using?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## orlandosmoking (Nov 17, 2013)

Still too damn hot here, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






85 degrees now. Got 12 lbs. waiting in the fridge.

Good thing I have a few blocks left from last winter.


----------



## hagisan (Nov 17, 2013)

Using maple dust.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2013)

Jees Olrl

85 degrees????  right now it is -18 Celcius here.  This just doesn't sound fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## hagisan (Nov 17, 2013)

Vacuum locked and loaded....now the damn wait...I hate the wait....But the wait is soooo good...













WP_20131117_006.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Nov 17, 2013






Just like Ricky Bobby says..."If your're not using the AMNS for smoking cheese..then [email protected]#$% %$^&%%


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

That sure looks great, Very nice job.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow! That looks so exciting and Holiday-esque! People must line up for your cheese!!!! Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------

